# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أريد أسماء كتب في أصول التفسير

## أمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

 الكتب التي تناولت أصول التفسير بالدراسة:
إما كتب مصدّره باسم أصول التفسير, أو أنّ المفسرين قدّموا لتفاسيرهم بذكر أصول التفسير أو ثمة كتب تناولت هذا الجانب في باب من أبوابها وهي كتب علوم القرآن.

فـ فضلاً لا أمرًا..
من يسرد لي أسماء الكتب مع مؤلفيها في كل قسم ؟؟ مأجورًا مشكورًا. 

هذا مثال للتوضيح: في النوع الأول الكتب المصدّره باسم أصول التفسير كتاب : بحوث في أصول التفسير ومناهجه لـ فهد الرومي , وهكذا..

أريدها ضروري بارك الله فيكم

أختكم.

----------


## محمد راشد السندي

مقدمة التفسير  لشيخ الإسلام
الإكسير  في أصول التفسير للصرصري الطوفي
حاشية أصول التفسير  لابن قاسم
القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن لابن سعدي
قواعد التفسير  للشيخ السبت
كل هذه في أصول التفسير
أما مقدمات التفاسير فأكثرها تشتمل على مقدمات في أصول التفسير

----------


## أمد

^^
أخي الكريم: جُزيت الحسنى وزيادة.

..............................  ..........

هل من مزيد؟؟

----------


## الياس الهاني

هذا برنامج للشيخ ابو عمر العتيبي طيب مبارك ان شاء الله و انا اتبعه منذ مدة .

"التفسير وأصوله" المستوى الأول : 
1- (التفسير الميسر) ، طبع مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف.
2- (تيسير الكريم الرحمن) للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي (مطبوع في مجلد) .

المستوى الثاني: 
1- (تيسير العلي القدير لاختصار تفسير ابن كثير) للشيخ محمد نسيب الرفاعي .
2- (كيف نفهم القرآن) للشيخ محمد جميل زينو .
3- (زبدة الإتقان في علوم القرآن) للشيخ محمد عمر با زمول .

المستوى الثالث: 
1- (تفسير البغوي) طبع دار طيبة.الرياض ، أو (مختصر تفسير الطبري) اختصار بشار عواد .
2- (مقدمة في أصول التفسير) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مع شرحها للشيخ محمد بن صالح ابن عثيمين .
3- (القواعد الحسان فى تفسير آى القرآن)للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدى.
4- (مباحث في علوم القرآن) لمناع القطان ، أو (الإتقان فى علوم القرآن)للسيوطى أو (مناهل العرفان) للزرقاني .

المستوى الرابع: 
1- (أحكام القرآن) للقرطبى.
2- (قواعد التفسير جمعاً ودراسة)د.خالد بن عثمان السبت.
3- (أضواء البيان)للإمام محمد الأمين الشنقيطى.
4- (البرهان فى علوم القرآن)للإمام الزركشى.

للاستزادة والاستفادة مطالعة الكتب التالية: 
1- (تفسير ابن كثير) تحقيق: إبراهيم البنا ، (أحكام القرآن) لابن العربى، (أحكام القرآن) للجصاص ، (فتح القدير) للشوكانى، (المحرر الوجيز) لابن عطية ، (جامع البيان في تأويل آي القرآن) للإمام ابن جرير الطبرى ، (بدائع التفسير) لابن القيم جمع يسرى السيد ، (زاد المسير فى علم التفسير) لابن الجوزى، (الدر المنثور) للسيوطى
2- (القراءات وأثرها فى التفسير والأحكام) للشيخ محمد با زمول ، (التحرير والتنوير) للطاهر ابن عاشور ، (أصول التفسير وقواعده) لخالد العك ، (التفسير والمفسرون) لمحمد حسين الذهبى ، (دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آى الكتاب) للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطى.
3- (الإيضاح لناسخ القرآن ومنسوخه ومعرفة اُصوله واختلاف الناس فيه) لمكى بن أبى طالب القيسى ، (نواسخ القرآن) لابن الجوزى.

----------


## أبو عبد الله العصيمي

*ومن الكتب في هذا الموضوع أيضاً :* 

*- أصول التفسير وقواعده ، لخالد عبد الرحمن العك .* 
*- أصول التفسير ومناهج المفسرين ، لزبن عزيز العسافي .* 
*- بحوث في أصول التفسير ، لمحمد الصباغ .* 
*- بحوث في أصول التفسير ومناهجه ، لفهد الرومي .* 
*- دراسات في أصول التفسير ومناهجه ، لعمر يوسف حمزة .* 
*- السفير في أصول التفسير ، لعبد الحكيم سرور .* 
*- فصول في أصول التفسير ، لمساعد الطيار .* 
*- الفوز الكبير في أصول التفسير ، لولي الله الدهلوي .* 
*- مقدمة في أصول التفسير ، لصالح آل الشيخ .* 
*- موجز في علوم القرآن وأصول التفسير ، لعبد الله سلقيني .*

----------


## بدرالسعد

النظم الحبير في علوم القران واصول التفسير للشيخ سعود الشريم

----------


## بسام الحربي

وايضا مؤلفات الدكتور مساعد الطيار و محاضرات على المواقع ((صوتية))

----------


## أمد

الإخوة الكرام,
جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم.

----------


## محمد الجروان

ما هو اوسعها

----------

